# Pick up my new Tiguan tonight!



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

Flying from Oakland to Portland this afternoon to pick up my 2019 Habanero Orange SEL-P R line tonight! I can't believe how hard it was to track this car down! Just finding SEL-P R line was challenging enough, but then adding in the color I wanted and it not having a 3rd row seat it became a rainbow unicorn. A dealer here said they found one out of state but they had to do a car swap and I'd have to pay shipping for both cars and it would be $1600. I figured if they could find it so could I. Finally located it at Hannah VW in Portland. No big mods planned, just the H&R lowering springs and blacking out some of the chrome for now. I'll post pics once I have it.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

That color on an R-Line is going to look killer. Congrats on finding the right Tiguan for you!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Probably my favorite color. My devilish side wishes I picked it, but with how I typically drive, black was a better pick. Make sure to post photos often!


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Nice, I also checked out the R-Line in that color, but since I intend to go on a lot of dirt roads, I did not want to tear up the paint on the lower sections. I put a deposit down on an Orange SE, no 3rd row, no sunroof.


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

Pictures or this didn't happen. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

PZ said:


> Nice, I also checked out the R-Line in that color, but since I intend to go on a lot of dirt roads, I did not want to tear up the paint on the lower sections......


Paint color does not effect the durability or the cleanliness of the paint.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

Agree- I came back for pictures. As far as I can tell it never happened.


----------



## tschenking (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice! I have a 2018 SEL Prem R-Line in green...was all set to buy a different one when this one showed up on the lot! Absolutely love it...haven't seen another one like it anywhere.


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

blackfunk said:


> Pictures or this didn't happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's been raining since I got it 5 days ago so it's filthy but here it is. My only complaint so far is way too much chrome.


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow looks really great in that color. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Yea and you went with the step rails which is like even more chrome. I vote to get some black vinyl and at least do the chrome trim on the doors to try to break it up. I did a lot of the chrome on the front end but mine is black already so you may want to keep some on yours.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice! Do you like the steps? Think I may get those added to mine. 

Anyone have a black R Line with OEM steps like this Habanero model? Curious to see how it looks on black model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2018)

So pretty! I had my heart set on an SEL Rline with AWD and 3rd row seat. Dealers all wanted a $3000 additional charge for the car. I ended up with a blue one.


----------



## UberDanno (Jul 27, 2013)

I like the utility of the new Tiguan, if it came in white with tan leather and SEL R-Line, I'd be tempted. The interior color choices available with white don't impress me...


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> So pretty! I had my heart set on an SEL Rline with AWD and 3rd row seat. Dealers all wanted a $3000 additional charge for the car. I ended up with a blue one.


The dealer I purchased this from had it marked up $2995 over MSRP, I paid well below MSRP. They can ask whatever they want, you just don't have to pay it. They tried to use the argument that SEL-P R line are really rare. My reply was that your buyers choice to not order that trim does not make it rare, it makes it unordered. The same argument was used about the color. Unordered does not make it rare.


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

Savvv said:


> Yea and you went with the step rails which is like even more chrome. I vote to get some black vinyl and at least do the chrome trim on the doors to try to break it up. I did a lot of the chrome on the front end but mine is black already so you may want to keep some on yours.


I only got them because they were already on the Tig I wanted. I don't use them. They'll really be pointless after I lower it. 

How hard is it to do the black vinyl yourself? I want to at least do the chrome window trim.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

It takes some patience but I did pretty well for never trying it before. Heat gun and patience is all I can say.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jimtunes said:


> My only complaint so far is way too much chrome.


Why didn't you order or find one with the "Jet-Black" package/option?


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Why didn't you order or find one with the "Jet-Black" package/option?


It's not available on SEL Premium, only on SEL.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

I actually like the running boards a lot.

I did a quick search and it said that they are discontinued for my 2018 SEL Premium?

Can someone post a link to them?

Maybe I missed it while I searched.

Thanks


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

lgbalfa said:


> I actually like the running boards a lot.
> 
> I did a quick search and it said that they are discontinued for my 2018 SEL Premium?
> 
> ...


https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2018_Tiguan/Aluminum-Side-Steps/73237201/5NL071691C.html


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

jimtunes said:


> https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2018_Tiguan/Aluminum-Side-Steps/73237201/5NL071691C.html


cheaper here: https://www.vwpartsvortex.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-run-bd-kit-5nl071691c
and even cheaper on AliBaba, if you are willing to wait for shipping from China.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

Front windows tinted.
Running boards, Roof Rails and window trim blacked out.
H&R lowering springs installed. 
Draw Tite 2" Hitch installed.
Tuning box next.


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

That looks much better. It also looks like a completely different color, lol.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Awesome! Blacking our the roof rails and window trim was gonna be my next project and I’m glad to see it looks great on yours.


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

Savvv said:


> Awesome! Blacking out the roof rails and window trim was gonna be my next project and I’m glad to see it looks great on yours.


There is still a thin strip of silver on the underside of the roof rails. The guy that did it for me said he'd have to remove the rails to do the undeside part. I did't want anyone tearing apart my brand new car so I'm going to live with it. It's hardly noticeable. They used a satin black film from Avery.


----------



## SJSTI (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks great! 
Two thumbs up for Griffen Motorwerke!


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

SJSTI said:


> Looks great!
> Two thumbs up for Griffen Motorwerke!


I've been taking cars to Griffin since 1986! (1984 Scirocco Wolfsburg)


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Lookin' GOOD! Can't wait to get my springs in


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

Ah man, that looks really nice! I'm jelly.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

jimtunes said:


> There is still a thin strip of silver on the underside of the roof rails. The guy that did it for me said he'd have to remove the rails to do the undeside part. I did't want anyone tearing apart my brand new car so I'm going to live with it. It's hardly noticeable. They used a satin black film from Avery.


for whats its worth, they have to actually take apart your roof on the inside of the Tig in order to get the rails to come off. its a huge PITA, so smart move on not allowing them to do that underside hahaha.

would have cost a fortune in labor and time!


----------

